# Gran Canaria?



## Michl2802 (27. November 2008)

Gran Canaria !?????

Kann mir jemand helfen bei der Gerätewahl für Gran Canaria?
Weiß jemand über die Vorschriften bescheid?
Gibt es giftige Fische und wie sind sie zu behandeln beim Fang?
Bin in der Nähe von Puerto Mogan gibts gute stellen vom Rand aus? Welche Köder? Tagsüber oder Nachts?
Was Fängt man??????

Würd mich rießig freuen wenn Ihr mir so viel Wie möglich über Gran Canaria sagen könnt, will nicht unvorbereitet in den Urlaub fahren!
Danke euch schon im vorraus für eure Antworten

Gruß und Petri Heil

Michl


----------



## Tortugaf (30. November 2008)

*AW: Gran Canaria?*

Ich war dort vor etwa 10 Jahren u.habe im San Augustin kleine Brassenarten im Hafebecken an der Molle geangelt.Kleines Blei u. Patanostermontage mit Garnelen o.Fetzen als Köder.Puerto Mogan hat auch ein Hafen mit Molle u.so glaube ich ein super kleinen Strand.Der Rest dort ist nur purer Fels u.kaum begehbar.Das mit dem Fischen war dort schwierig, Ich hatte keine Lust auf Blei versenken u.auf Posenangeln auch nicht. Ich bin immer mit den Auto zwischen San Augustin u.Playa del Ingles an den kleinen Steinstränden zwischen den Felsen gefahren u. auch zwischen Maspalomas u.Arguineguin auch gleich neben der Strasse geangelt,immer u.das auch schon mit Glück kleine Brassen gefangen.Die Bisse waren so selten das ich sogar öfter schnorcheln gegangen bin, weil ich wissen wollte ob es überhaupt Fische gibt. Die Einheimischen haben immer massenweise Brot ins Wasser gehauben u.somit die Fische angelockt (erst die kleinen u.dann kamen wohl auch die Grösseren, kleine Wolfsbarsche) u.ich glaube, sie haben auch mit Teig geangelt.Zur der Ausrüstung kann ich nicht viel sagen,einfach lang und nicht zu schwerr u.wenn man von Felsen fischen will, muss die Angel auch kräftig genug sein zum Rausheben der Fische.Ich habe es mal im Norden der Insel bei Sardina am Leuchtturm von den Felsen mit u.Blinkern probiert aber ohne Erfolg. Jetzt würde ich es auch mal mit Salzwasserfliegen,Streamer,Makrelenpatanoster mein Glück versuchen..Ich hatte nur eine Angel mit einigen Haken,Bleien u.Blinkern dabei,meine Fänge waren aber bescheiden.es fehlt mir an Wissen wo,wie.u.was. G.Tortugaf:vik:


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Gran Canaria?*



Michl2802 schrieb:


> Gran Canaria !?????
> 
> Kann mir jemand helfen bei der Gerätewahl für Gran Canaria?
> Weiß jemand über die Vorschriften bescheid?
> ...


 
Ich war schon 3-mal auf der Insel, das letzte Mal vor 2 Jahren.
Ich habe immer von der Mole in Puerto Mongan geangelt.
Das Angeln im Hafenbecken ist grundsätzlich verboten, obwohl da meist die fettesten Fische rumschwimmen#q
Aber ich würde dir abraten dort im Hafenbecken einen Wurf zu machen, sonst hast du die Behörden am Hals.

Über grundsetzliche Bestimmung weiß ich nichts, da ich nie gefragt wurde, sondern einfach geangelt habe.
In Puerto Mongan kannst du Gelbstriemen, Meeräschen und andere exotische Fische mit Brit fangen.
Am besten du holst dir am Sparmarkt vor Ort Toatsbrot ohne Rinde, das ist sehr praktisch!#h
Am besten du nimmst dafür eine leichte Spinnrute bis 20 oder 30 g Wurfgewicht,damit es imme rnoch Spaß macht.
Dann machst du dir einen teig und fütterst an, schon wenn das erste Brotstückschen aufs Wasser fällt, kommen die ersten Meeräschen ,und nachher auch die sehr großen (60 cm und mehr)
Entweder du angelst mit freier Leine, was aber wenig Wind, Wellengang und freie Sicht vorrausetzen muss, oder mit einer kleinen durchsichtigen Pose, mit 1-3 g Hakengröße variert zwischen 8-14, jenachdem wie groß deine Teigkugel ist.

Ich empfehle dir zur Strandseite hin von der Mole zu angeln#h

Nimm dir aber auch ein paar Blinker, Spinner, und Wobbler mit, denn auch Barakudas, Bluefish, Wolfsbarsche und Makrelen lauern an der Mole auf Beute, jedoch nicht immer am helligten tage.
Dann empfiehlt es sich eher nachts auf Raubzug zu gehen.

Nachts kann man auch mit Köfis und Fischfetzen gute Erfolge erzielen, dann aber mit einer kräftigeren Rute, mein Bekannter fing dort viele Muränen , Conger, Doraden und schöne Barakudas, die aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind!(Vor allem wegen der scharfen Zähne)
Oder du fischts mal mit einem Paternoster an einer 80 g Spinnrute mit nem Blinker hinten dran, damikt kannst du dort vor allem die Wolfsbarsche gut reizen, wobei dann auch mal mehrere zubeißen.
Also wenn noch Fragen sind , her damit!#h

LG Svenno


----------



## Michl2802 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gran Canaria?*

Danke euch mal für die Hilfe!!!!

Hab mich jetzt entschieden ne leichte Spinnrute, 2 Karpfenruten sowie ne kräftige Bootsrute mitzunehmen.Sowie von alllem Zubehör n bisschen!
Bin echt mal gespannt was geht. Fliege morgen früh, wenn jemand noch etwas weiß einfach melden!

Gruß Michel#h


----------



## Svenno 02 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gran Canaria?*



Michl2802 schrieb:


> Danke euch mal für die Hilfe!!!!
> 
> Hab mich jetzt entschieden ne leichte Spinnrute, 2 Karpfenruten sowie ne kräftige Bootsrute mitzunehmen.Sowie von alllem Zubehör n bisschen!
> Bin echt mal gespannt was geht. Fliege morgen früh, wenn jemand noch etwas weiß einfach melden!
> ...



Gute Wahl, nimm dir lieber noch Handschuhe mit, also um Fische anzufassen, weil manche , die dir vielleicht auf Brot gehen können auch giftig sein.
Was auch geht sind Sardinen oder kalamaris , die bekommst du auch im Supermarkt!#h
Die Sardine am besten auf ein Stahlvorfach mit einem Einzelhaken und Drilling ziehen und an einer Pose im Mittelwasser fischen , am besten ne Segelpose, damit hast du gute Chancen ein paar kleiner Tunfischarten, Hornhechte,Barakudas und Bluefishes zu fangen!|rolleyes

Also ichwünsche dir viel Petri heil und mach Fotos !:vik:

LG Svenno


----------

